# laxol a j white new york bottle-cobalt



## MiamiMaritime (Mar 17, 2013)

I just got this. I saw an older post that said someof these were common, but some variation very rare.  Does anyone have any more info?


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Mar 17, 2013)

More pics


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 17, 2013)

The ones in the cobalt color like yours are very common and will bring about six to eight dollars, there are some of them in greens light blues, grays and even yellow green, those bring some pretty good bucks over thirty dollars in most cases.......Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 69valiant (Mar 17, 2013)

I dug one of these in amber when I was a kid and it's the only one I'd ever seen in that color so I do know they are out there.  I let that one go a long time ago and regret doing so every time I think of it. Anyone have any idea what it may have been worth? Will help to pour a bit more salt on that wound......


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 17, 2013)

Amber!! on e-bay about a hundred bucks if not more, sorry ya sold it........Welcome to the forum......


----------



## 69valiant (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks!!!  Yeah, me too. It was a beauty in that color. I've always liked the shape of laxols.  There are a few pieces I wanna cry about when I think of how I let them go. I dug and collected when I was a younger but sold off my collection in my late 20's.  I'm close to 40 now. Still keep my eye open for quality pieces here and there and have been interested in getting more serious again.  That bottle bug NEVER lets you go!!! Plan to dig this summer.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is a recent acquisition of a varient that I have never seen before. It is a deeper teal green than the camera picks up.....more like a JSP or a teal gargling oil. It is embossed Laxol//AJ White, LTD. There is no Laxol on reverse shoulder and no base marks. I have seen them in cobalt without the base patent info before but never this varient. Wasn't aware of a British (Ltd.) varient. There is also a grass green varient identical to the usual cobalt ones but it isn't AJ White. I can't recall the company but I think it was also from New York. I'd love to see an amber one. I had one that was a light aqua color before with no unusual embossings. Sold it, like a dummy, when I too was a kid. Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 17, 2013)

A shot of the Ltd. side...


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 17, 2013)

A color comparison shot....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 17, 2013)

Had to cut loose a whopping $40 bucks for it on the bay, including shipping. Not too bad considering it's my favorite color....so much so, I painted my house teal! HA!


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Mar 17, 2013)

The teal is great.  Love the funky shape in any color.  Does anyone have a pic of a brown one?


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice color indeed, I've only seen a few in that shade...congrats


----------



## 69valiant (Mar 18, 2013)

Found this pic online. Unfortunately its just the base, but it shows they do exist.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 18, 2013)

SWEET! Now THAT'S a keeper for sure! Almost looks like it has some puce color to it.....Jack


----------



## deenodean (Mar 18, 2013)

I found pieces of a broken cobalt one with AJ White embossed on it here in Nova Scotia last year...maybe it's amber twin is awaiting to be dug this year! []


----------

